# Hi to all from an old "Empire Halladale" member



## halladale (Feb 24, 2009)

I would very much like to know if anyone can tell me the name of the Chief Officer on the last and ill fated voyage of the "Empire Windrush" when she went down in the Medon 30th March,1954.

Anything at all
regards Tom


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

According to this site http://forums.clydemaritime.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=3315. It was Mr Christian probably not Fletcher though.


----------



## halladale (Feb 24, 2009)

*re:Chief Officer"Empire Windrush" 28/03/1954*

To holland25

Thank you so much for your re-direction to the ClydeMaritime Forum which notes that the Master and Chief Officer (Mr.Christian) of the "Empire Windrush"were on the bridge at the time that the disaster occurred.

"Windrush" was operated and managed by the New Zealand Shipping Company and after the disaster

Mr. Christian subsequently joined my ship in the Royal Albert Dock as Chief Officer the m.v."***berland" (Federal Steam Navigation Co) also a New Zealand Shipping Company management for a voyage to Australia and New Zealand.

We sailed from London and he was a most capable Chief Officer as well as being an ideal companion to sail with, however, and unfortunately the loss of the "Windrush" had affected him greatly and he would ring the ships fire alarm bells often two or three times daily day or night and call drills.
By the time we reached the Mediterranean it was clear to all that he was deeply distressed and our Master after discussion with the Company H.O. put in to Gibraltar and Mr.Christian was assisted ashore for repatriation to the U.K.

He was such a good man, I often wondered what became of him.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

You are welcome, what a sad story.


----------

